# Feldgrinds in stock



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

Apologies if this has already been posted elsewhere but I was browsing this morning and noticed that Knock are doing a final run of Feldgrinds before discontinuing them for the foreseeable future.

Bagged on for myself but thought I would post up the availability as I believe they are quite highly sought after.

Link below

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p24/the_feldgrind%3A__October_2014_-_September_2017.html


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Do you know how long MBK take to send one out. I've emailed them but no reply as yet.


----------



## Mattius2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I would just order and hope if you want one. Long history of poor comms. But it's a great grinder


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

they usually get them out lately, in case of international delivery times can vary







mine got a pause at the heathrow int. sorting centre for a few days


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

What makes these so sought after?


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah it's been over a week and no reply to my emails.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ATZ said:


> What makes these so sought after?


probably the best price/value option for espresso or other methods too


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyone received theirs yet?

I ordered on 1st September but no sign as yet.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Wu said:


> Anyone received theirs yet?
> 
> I ordered on 1st September but no sign as yet.


Normal service is resumed


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Not yet. I ordered 4th September so I'm behind in the queue anyway . . .

Dr Wu, please could you post here when you receive? I'll do the same.

Best

Steve


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

[quote=

Dr Wu, please could you post here when you receive? I'll do the same.

Will do


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Ordered on 7th Sept and emailed on 13th. Not heard anythong yet but looks like this is normal


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GingerBen said:


> Ordered on 7th Sept and emailed on 13th. Not heard anythong yet but looks like this is normal


Hmmm I've found the pattern of if it's not a week, it's a month or 3 months.

Great grinder though


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hmmm I've found the pattern of if it's not a week, it's a month or 3 months.
> 
> Great grinder though


oh dear! Got beans in the freezer I'm keen to get on with but don't have a grinder. Might email them again and see if I can get a lead time


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

GingerBen said:


> oh dear! Got beans in the freezer I'm keen to get on with but don't have a grinder. Might email them again and see if I can get a lead time


The very best of luck on that, try instagram I think people got a better reaction on there than via a private email.

You will get your grinder I am sure, and it is worth the wait. But as experience in this place has shown on many occasions that wait could be in terms of several weeks or even months.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Just sit it out - I want them to spend their time making my aergrind not answering nagging emails!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Tewdric said:


> Just sit it out - I want them to spend their time making my aergrind not answering nagging emails!


I imagine that is the nail hit on the head.


----------



## BobC (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone had the Feldginds delivered from the last batch yet?


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Not received mine yet. I think they talked about the first three weeks in September - which would be up tomorrow 21 Sept.

As as long as they don't start shipping Aergrinds before they send out the last batch of Feldgrinds, I'm relaxed.

Best

Steve


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope. I ordered mine last week but not a peep out of them. I'm not in any rush to get mine though.


----------



## 322 (Sep 2, 2016)

I ordered mine on the 4th, haven't heard anything yet either. Hoping it won't take too long but that's just because I hate waiting for shiny new things


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

322 said:


> I ordered mine on the 4th, haven't heard anything yet either. Hoping it won't take too long but that's just because I hate waiting for shiny new things


me too! Patience when new gadgetry is involved is nonexistent. Especially given this is my first grinder and I'm desperate to get going. I have considered buying something else to fill the gap then just selling that on lol


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

Hurrah!

Email arrived last night to say my Feldgrind has been dispatched.

Delivery tomorrow hopefully.........................


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks Dr Wu. IIRC you ordered on Sept 1st and I ordered on Sept 4th. So . . . just a few more days for me. Hope you enjoy some great cups of coffee courtesy of your new grinder.

Best

steve


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Stevie-heathie said:


> Thanks Dr Wu. IIRC you ordered on Sept 1st and I ordered on Sept 4th. So . . . just a few more days for me. Hope you enjoy some great cups of coffee courtesy of your new grinder.
> 
> Best
> 
> steve


lets hope your logic works as I ordered on the 7th so might be here by the end of the week??


----------



## BobC (Aug 30, 2017)

My Felgrind was shipped on the 30th, tomorrow for delivery I hope. Can't wait.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Stevie-heathie said:


> Thanks Dr Wu. IIRC you ordered on Sept 1st and I ordered on Sept 4th. So . . . just a few more days for me. Hope you enjoy some great cups of coffee courtesy of your new grinder.
> 
> Best
> 
> steve


I'm not sure MBK's delivery timetable follows your logic, but here's hoping.


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

Grinder has arrived !

Unfortunately I am about 400 miles away from it at the moment and will have to wait to try it out......


----------



## BobC (Aug 30, 2017)

Grinder arrived. Took me a few goes to get the setting in the right ball park, now at around 1.9 for the mini Vivaldi and up at 3 for the french press. A few more days use to get to know it a bit better. Very easy to turn, much less effort than anticipated, can't see me bothering with an electric grinder TBH.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

BobC said:


> Grinder arrived. Took me a few goes to get the setting in the right ball park, now at around 1.9 for the mini Vivaldi and up at 3 for the french press. A few more days use to get to know it a bit better. Very easy to turn, much less effort than anticipated, can't see me bothering with an electric grinder TBH.


sounds good. My plan was to dial mine in for aeropress and use my electric for espresso but will see how it goes when it arrives. Ordered on the 7th sept...nada so far


----------



## BobC (Aug 30, 2017)

it's so easy to dial in that switching between two or three settings isn't a problem. I still use 3 on the French, changed to 1.4 for an Italian style single shot espresso at a 1 to 3 ratio (8gms in, 24 gms out) and set it to 1.6 for a shorter double shot at a ratio of 1 to 2 (16 gms in, 32 gms out), both the latter in about 22 seconds ish.


----------



## lifeinaday (Oct 4, 2017)

I honestly don't understand this business practice.I have ordered a feldfarb more than two weeks ago.I only got an email confirmation and i have been charged the whole amount.I have been texting the seller "made by knock" several times and he is not responding at all.I am reading in this forum that it is a common attitude.....

Many people say that you have to be patient with him but i understand that this has been going on for years.If you check his facebook page he has several people that complain regarding the same matter.NO COMMUNICATION AT ALL.It doesn't make sense.And why on earth he charged me since he is not sending the product?

I am very frustrated!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I feel your pain, having bought a tamper and then another one because it s so long before the Heft arrived that I forgot I ordered it. Now I've backed the aergrind knowing all this, but I have every faith that both mine and yours will arrive eventually. In fact, I think the reason you haven't got yours is that he and his helper are currently stacked out trying to ship literally hundreds of aergrinds, metal AP filters, mugs and tee shirts to all us kick-starter folk. He updated KS today saying that the next couple of days will see a huge shipment of aergrinds. So while I agree with your summation, frustration etc, I think it will not be too long before he's clear of aergrind shipments. That's not to say you haven't unfairly been pushed back in the queue. Hopefully when it finally arrives, both you and I will feel it was worth the wait!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm with you on this.

The frustration for me is that when they discounted the feldgrind to clear the last of the stock they said they would be shipped in strict order during the first three weeks of September. Ordered mine on the 7th Sept and still haven't got it. He was quick enough to take my £105 though.

If it wasn't for people on here reassuring me it will arrive at some stage I'd be looking in to ways of getting my money back by now.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

They are totally worth though.

I paid £140 for mine from Harvey Nichols to jump the queue. Came the next day. But it was worth it just to prevent the heartburn most people experience from not knowing if/when it will arrive.

BTW you will want to order a few replacement O rings because they perish after a few months. Big one is [38mm ID x 2mm] / small one is [28mm ID x 3mm] - get them off flea-bay for coppers.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Been using a Hausgrind for best part of 3 years and Feldgrind for best part of 2. Not had the need to replace O rings on either except for a swap to different size on the Hausgrind to correct a wobble in the join of the two halves.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I've had to replace both within six months. They probably would have lasted longer but they were starting to perish and looked skanky - but it gets used everyday whilst I'm at work. It also goes with me on my travels too. For the few pence they cost, better to replace.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Any other September purchasers received theirs yet? Not a thing here


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr Wu ordered on 30 Aug IIRC and received week before last. I ordered 4 Sept and nothing yet.

Ho hum.


----------



## rimaarts (Sep 25, 2017)

ordered 3rd of september, arrived 11th october!







all the pain i felt worrying dissapered when i saw how nice and well built this grinder is!







but yeah... even if no communication... shipping email with tracking number should be a legal requirement!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

rimaarts said:


> ordered 3rd of september, arrived 11th october!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear - ordered mine on the 7th so hopefully I'm moving along the queue!


----------



## 322 (Sep 2, 2016)

rimaarts said:


> ordered 3rd of september, arrived 11th october!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just receive it then? No notification it was coming? I ordered on the 4th and keep waiting for an email to say it's on its way.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

322 said:


> Did you just receive it then? No notification it was coming? I ordered on the 4th and keep waiting for an email to say it's on its way.


It's knock. Honestly if you order direct, then your really aren't in a position to complain.

Been line thus for years.

Will always be like this.

Nothing any customer does or says will have effect on their business practices.

How does he stay in business.. Coz people keep buying off them.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's knock. Honestly if you order direct, then your really aren't in a position to complain.
> 
> Been line thus for years.


I think most of the 'My MBK order has taken X months to deliver' posts these days are by people who have no previous idea of MBK business practices. You could argue that any purchase made through an unknown site should be thoroughly vetted (which will lead you to these forums) but unless you have been burned already by shady sites you cant really blame folk for not knowing their order will take months to ship.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I think most of the 'My MBK order has taken X months to deliver' posts these days are by people who have no previous idea of MBK business practices. You could argue that any purchase made through an unknown site should be thoroughly vetted (which will lead you to these forums) but unless you have been burned already by shady sites you cant really blame folk for not knowing their order will take months to ship.


Yep... first link on the " made by knock service " google will bring you to this forum and " that " thread of endless posts....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It would be interesting to know the actual share of people with issues within the whole group of their customers, I think it is quite small


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm, be interesting to know but i have a feeling its a fairly significant amount in terms of their actual sales.


----------



## lifeinaday (Oct 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep... first link on the " made by knock service " google will bring you to this forum and " that " thread of endless posts....


If only I had known....

Absolutely no respect for their customers.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The grinders are excellent though


----------



## lifeinaday (Oct 4, 2017)

Stanic said:


> The grinders are excellent though


What's the point?

The grinder "might be" excellent but the seller is treating you like you are rubbish with complete disrespect.

And what if you have issues with the product.Let's say it is defective.How are you supposed to get in touch with him to resolve the issue since he never respond to your messages?

And people keep recommending his products instead of giving him a lesson....

I don't care how good is his product,it's not cheap anyway.This person shouldn't allowed to be doing business unless he was going to respect his customers.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

lifeinaday said:


> What's the point?
> 
> The grinder "might be" excellent but the seller is treating you like you are rubbish with complete disrespect.
> 
> ...


Your points are valid.

But MBK do not have an awful lot of competition in this space.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nobody is forced to buy from them

There certainly are legal ways how to deal with disrespectful sellers if you want to teach them a lesson lol (sorry, I imagined Peter reading these and just had to laugh...also, I got the Feldgrind from them and it spent more time at the Heathrow Int. sorting facility then the rest of time from order to delivery combined)


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Stanic said:


> Nobody is forced to buy from them


Exactly. Bit of research prior to hitting the 'buy' button would have saved the heartache and bitterness.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

lifeinaday said:


> What's the point?
> 
> The grinder "might be" excellent but the seller is treating you like you are rubbish with complete disrespect.
> 
> ...


Well, Peter replied me the same day... on Christmas Eve.

I agree it's unacceptable that orders are coming late and communication is lacking, but there's a reason people like and recommend MBK's grinders.

For what it's worth, I had Lido 2 and had an issue with it - they flat out ignored me for months - I enquired them in December, sent two additional emails and finally got a reply in March, saying rust on burrs is absolutely normal and they aren't going to do anything about it. Actually, I have asked if it's possible to order an additional handle (I had Lido 2 and wanted a handle from Lido 3) in December 2015... no reply so far.


----------



## lifeinaday (Oct 4, 2017)

I have done my research.I took a risk and unfortunately It was true what I was reading.My mistake.

The owner is treating you like trash cause.....he has a good product to offer.Interesting way of approach....


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

lifeinaday said:


> I have done my research.I took a risk and unfortunately It was true what I was reading.My mistake.
> 
> The owner is treating you like trash cause.....he has a good product to offer.Interesting way of approach....


The risk is a wait, not a loss I think. Sit back, be patient, and you will be rewarded with the good product you anticipate. You are not alone in this situation, some will have been waiting longer than you. If you cannot do that, cancel the order and pursue a charge-back on your card payment maybe/if possible, that way you will ensure someone with the patience will get theirs sooner!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes you are not worthy to own a knock product, only those with patience are worthy .

Only when you need it not will the knock arrive.

This is not a retail transaction, do not quibble that you have exchanged money for a service you are taking part in a philosophical quest to acquire a coffee grinder made from bit in china and assembled in Scotland .

Just stay we are clear there is heave heavy sarcasm in my post above.....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes you are not worthy to own a knock product, only those with patience are worthy .
> 
> you are taking part in a philosophical quest to acquire a coffee grinder


carve these in a conical burrset







:exit:


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Yesterday I posted the following message on a couple of photos on MBK's Instagram feed:

"Please advise when I can expect to receive my Feldgrind? As per your website "your grinder will be despatched from stock in strict order during the first 3 weeks of September" It's now 17 October! Order was placed and you charged my credit card on 4 September, order number 45973****. Please dispatch or alternatively provide a refund ASAP. Best, Stephen."

It could be a coincidence, but my Feldgrind was posted yesterday, and it arrived today along with a disc thrown in . Also instructions and some spare o-rings included.

Lovely, lovely bit of kit. Looks and feels like highest quality. Going to season the burrs with some rice tonight.

Best

Steve


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations on your new arrival. As you say it is a thing of beauty and produces great results. When mine arrived I tried the rice thing but even though it was the right type it struggled to get through it. I think it's much better to just use it to grind coffee. Over a short period it'll settle down and before then you won't be getting catastrophic results. Or buy a cheap bag of supermarket beans and run those through.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine arrived today along with an aerdisc and spare rings etc. Ordered around 6 weeks ago so that seems to be their lead time on these for those that are still waiting.


----------



## 322 (Sep 2, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> Mine arrived today along with an aerdisc and spare rings etc. Ordered around 6 weeks ago so that seems to be their lead time on these for those that are still waiting.


I ordered a few days before you and haven't heard anything yet so that doesn't look good, did you get any confirmation it was on it's way?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

322 said:


> I ordered a few days before you and haven't heard anything yet so that doesn't look good, did you get any confirmation it was on it's way?


no nothing. It just turned up today out of the blue.


----------



## 322 (Sep 2, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> no nothing. It just turned up today out of the blue.


Ah ok, thanks, hopefully mine will be here too once I get home!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I've just received an email saying Mines been shipped. Just under six weeks waiting for it so I've no idea if that's the average lead time for made by knock orders?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> Mine arrived today along with an aerdisc and spare rings etc. Ordered around 6 weeks ago so that seems to be their lead time on these for those that are still waiting.


Were those thrown in with a preorder?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Tewdric said:


> Were those thrown in with a preorder?


dont think so I just ordered it direct from them when they went on sale about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Seriously impressed with the Feldgrind. My coffee tastes markedly better than it does from my old hand grinder (Tiamo plastic job with ceramic burrs). Sounds obvious but I was surprised at the difference.

The catchcup kept falling off while I was seasoning it with rice last night which had me worried. But it seems to have gained some friction now I've used it for a day and it stays in place now  Maybe the o-ring has become a fraction stickier now that it's not shiny and new?

As others have said, definitely worth the wait.

Best

Steve


----------

